# how to charge for salting



## m3klee

i just bought a tailgate salter for this year and am not sure how to charge for it. i have 2 small parking lots that will need it, about 40 x 50' along with a few driveways with some hills that can get slick that the people would like salted. is there a kind of base price that people charge for doing this?


----------



## show-n-go

I use bagged salt, the way i do is tripple the cost of salt. So if you pay 4 bucks a bag charge $12 bucks a bag spread.


----------



## shott8283

or charge by lb applied. 60 lb bag of salt is 5 bucks. .12 a lb - then mark up from that. 


i dunno - i dont salt so i have no idea.


----------



## doo-man

I charge by the pound applied. Have two trucks with tailgate spreaders and we have already applied 7500#'s so far this season!! $$$$$


----------



## cold_and_tired

I put a "ruler" inside my spreader. It's attached to one of the walls. I then put in one 50 lb bag and marked it on the scale, put in another one and marked it, etc. I did this until the spreader was full. When I spread a site, I just note the level before and after and I can figure out roughly how many pounds I put down.

Like show-n-go, tripling you cost is about right as to what to charge.


----------



## show-n-go

cold_and_tired;1151398 said:


> I put a "ruler" inside my spreader. It's attached to one of the walls. I then put in one 50 lb bag and marked it on the scale, put in another one and marked it, etc. I did this until the spreader was full. When I spread a site, I just note the level before and after and I can figure out roughly how many pounds I put down.
> 
> Like show-n-go, tripling you cost is about right as to what to charge.


Thats a great idea. last year i would have to guess the first couple of accounts since we filled the spreader at the shop, then after that i would put in 3-5 bags at a time.


----------



## m3klee

thanks guys, that ruler idea is great, im gonna do that tomorrow and thanks for the pricing idea too


----------



## diesellandscape

Cost Per plow .004xsq ft. Salts about the same.
Larger Lots go for less. 170-190/acre ps


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Know your cost*

Do you know your costs for the truck, spreader and labor per application? After understanding that, then you can add material cost.

We charge .48 per pound and add a truck, spreader and labor charge of $75.00. That's how we do it. I am not suggesting that you charge what we charge or what anyone else charges. I suggest that you simply know your cost and then sell your services for what the market will bear plus some.


----------



## BeastMaster

What about like my area Wayne, I'm a small timer and might drive 5 miles to do one job for a little ol lady living up a STEEP cement driveway. Maybe I only have to run there and there only just to salt.
Time myself to the job and dbl. it (round trip), applying the labor fee + product fee ? Or add in a truck fee fee too ?


----------



## BeastMaster

Also,,,the triple the purchase price idea for de-icer. I'm already paying $11.75 + 7% tax for 50 lbs. of blended "blue salt" (called Professional Ice Melt) I can't buy bulk or store it etc. This is the lowest retail price in my area...I've looked in two counties.

The push spreader is getting old fast on these steep driveways. I think I'm getting the driveways the others won't take !! Steep and slick !! Good places for a Willys Jeep, not a 3/4 ton truck.

So,,since my cost is already retail, how can I triple that and still get work ? 
I realize I need to buy bagged product by the pallet. But, it's a little late in the game for that now.


----------



## Wayne Volz

*Pallet pricing is still available*



BeastMaster;1156342 said:


> Also,,,the triple the purchase price idea for de-icer. I'm already paying $11.75 + 7% tax for 50 lbs. of blended "blue salt" (called Professional Ice Melt) I can't buy bulk or store it etc. This is the lowest retail price in my area...I've looked in two counties.
> 
> The push spreader is getting old fast on these steep driveways. I think I'm getting the driveways the others won't take !! Steep and slick !! Good places for a Willys Jeep, not a 3/4 ton truck.
> 
> So,,since my cost is already retail, how can I triple that and still get work ?
> I realize I need to buy bagged product by the pallet. But, it's a little late in the game for that now.


Seems you may be in a market where you are better off drinking coffee and hot chocolate when it snows and leave the truck, plow and spreader in the barn if it is really that bad. I am not suggesting it is or it isn't, but if you are going to do it for free, why do it at all?


----------



## kb9snp

Beastmaster,
There's a place in Cinci that has an ad on Craigslist. They are selling bagged rock salt. can you spread that? You can take your truck, go to Cinci, get a pallet loaded in your bed for $213.15 plus tax, that'll give you 49 bags at $4.35 plus tax per bag. If you have a trailer, you can get more in one trip. Louisville is probably about the same distance.

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/for/2114167355.html


----------



## ctbman

*How much for salting*

In milwaukee we charge .35 per# for rock salt we have three trucks with tailgate spreaders and have put down over 10 pallets of salt so far and only plowed 2 measureable snows. I estimate a 2 lane rd at about 2# of salt for each foot of road is a good ball park to figure out how much salt you will need. Good luck


----------



## CGM Inc.

BeastMaster;1156342 said:


> Also,,,the triple the purchase price idea for de-icer. I'm already paying $11.75 + 7% tax for 50 lbs. of blended "blue salt" (called Professional Ice Melt)


Ice Melter and rock salt are 2 very different products! That's why you see the difference in price. Unless your clients ask specifically for ice melter I wouldn't use it. Switch to rock salt and make money.


----------



## MrSnow

Cedar Grounds;1167542 said:


> Ice Melter and rock salt are 2 very different products! That's why you see the difference in price. Unless your clients ask specifically for ice melter I wouldn't use it. Switch to rock salt and make money.


I totally agree here. Unless your customers specifically request Ice Melt, then just spread the rock salt and make a little money!

*Meisner Snow Relocation Specialists, North Central Indiana*
_Ice and Snow Management Services since 1998!_


----------



## jpickett

Beastmaster. Caudill Seed in Louisville KY is where a large portion of locals get their bagged rock salt and ice melters. I think current price per bag if you buy 18 pallets is 4.15 any thing under 9 pallets is 4.40 per bag. Your best bet may be to find a local lawn service and see if you can get in on a salt buy with them. I know I let other smaller lawn services get in on my pre season salt buying. Alot of times they will only need 1/2 to 1 pallet. Just a thought.


----------

